# Plant Identification



## akilis (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know what this plant is? I got a bit from another member but forgot what it was.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hydrocotyle Tripartita. Also, commonly called Hydrocotyle sp. Japan.

It's a very nice plant.

Hydrocotyle tripartita - Tropica Aquarium Plants


----------



## akilis (Jan 17, 2017)

Awesome thank you


----------

